# LA & OC affordable Pro. MUA Classes



## Celly (Jun 27, 2008)

I am a aspiring MUA. I am 23 and have two kids and I can't afford to pay thousands of dollars to attend MU Schools. So I have done some research and I have found a few schools that offer Professional MUA courses for a fraction of the price. I though this would be helpful for those of you who are on a budget like myself. Anyway enjoy!

*Los Angeles County Schools*

_*Burbank Adult School*_
3811 W. Allan Avenue
Burbank, CA 91505
(818) 558-4611
Burbank Unified School District - Home

Classes offered:
*Professional Cinema Makeup* Fee: $1,500 Material Fee: $500 (optional)
Burbank Adult School, in collaboration with Cinema Makeup School, is offering a unique professional learning opportunity. Students in this course will learn the fundamental skills and training that will lead to becoming professional makeup artists. Students will begin with corrective makeup techniques and advance to fashion, print, film and television. Upon successful completion of the course, students will be issued a certificate of completion. Advanced registration required, please call (213) 368-1234 for more information.

_*Downey Adult School*_
12340 Woodruff Avenue  
Downey, CA 90241-5610  
(562) 940-6200  
Downey Adult School

Classes offered:

*Makeup Artistry- Beginning                                      Fee: $95*
 This course teaches basic skin physiology. The student will learn how to use appropriate cosmetic products. The student will learn to save money on many products and learn the truth about many cosmetic myths. This course also teaches the student the knowledge needed to work behind a cosmetic counter by learning cosmetic ingredients, customer service and cosmetic verbage. Textbook required.

*Makeup Artistry- Intermediate                                Fee: $95
*This course teaches intro to makeup including planning the makeup,corrective makeup, time spent on makeup and different kinds of fashion work. You will learn facial structure, eye shapes, principles of color and appropriate techniques to match the needs required of the image wanted. You will learn and experience working with all the types of makeup, fashion, pigment and powders. You will learn the step-by-step process

*Makeup For Me                                                              Fee: $75*
 Have you always wanted to learn how to apply your own makeup for work, going out, or for just everyday life? This course will teach you professional secrets on how to apply makeup on yourself. You will learn techniques on how to choose and apply foundation, eye shadow, and lip coloring. Learn contouring, coloring, lining, and shadow placement to bring out the beautiful you that lies within.

*Bridal & Special Occasion Airbrush Makeup            Fee:$145
*If you are already doing makeup and want to increase your income this class is for you. Learn how to replicate specific looks from magazines,learn how to plan the makeup and most importantly learn how to get paid properly. This class is specially designed to teach you to deal with big and troublesome wedding parties. Proms, quinceaneras, brides, mother or grandmother of the bride - no problem. Don't be late, classes fill up fast. Pre-requisite: Intermediate makeup.

_* MT. SAN ANTONIO COLLEGE aka MT. SAC*_
1100 N. GRAND AVENUE
WALNUT, CA 91789 
(909) 594-5611
Mt. San Antonio College Community Education

Classes offered:

*Makeup Artistry Certificate Program                        **Fee:$350*

[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, Serif]_*Cerritos College Community Education*_
11110 Alondra Blvd.
Norwalk, CA 90650
562-467-5050 ext. 2521
[/FONT]Cerritos College Community Education
Classes offered:*

Professional Makeup Artist            Fee: $189 + $10 **Materials Fee
* 24-hr Certificate Awarded. A wide variety of opportunities are available for the trained makeup specialist. This intensive course covers all aspects of beauty and glamour makeup for film, TV, theater and photography. You will receive technical instruction as well as learning with hands-on practical applications. With this new knowledge, students can apply for positions as makeup demonstrators, cosmetic buyers, salon artists, freelance makeup artists for weddings, special events, working with physicians and more. Please purchase a Basic Ben Nye Theatrical Makeup Kit that matches your skin tone before class. Additional material list will be distributed in class. Makeup kit may be purchased at Party Props on 2nd St., Long Beach or online at Norcostco Formerly known as New Concepts of Make-up.
*

Orange County Schools 

Fullerton College
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]321 East Chapman Avenue
        Fullerton, California 92832-2095
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](714) 992 - 7000[/FONT]
Fullerton College, CA
Classes offered:*Advanced Makeup — Air Brush* * cost estimate $600-$1000*
This course will cover advanced esthetics training including theory and practical applications in Advanced Makeup using airbrush techniques. Students will be required to provide their own airbrush machine/makeup for the class; 
*

Team Couture Beauty
*30 Trailing Ivy
Irvine, CA 92620                   714 206 6676 ask for Jeannie
http://www.teamcouturebeauty.com/

Workshops offered:

*Makeup 101*
2 day workshop $450

*Makeup 101 *
1 day workshop $195

*Fashion Show/Runway Makeup
*1 day workshop $245

*Hair Stying 101 for Makeup Artist
*1 day workshop $195
*
Bridal** + Air Brushing
*1 day workshop $245



For exact dates please visit each website or call the schools for more details.


----------



## lahlalove (Jun 27, 2008)

thanks so much for posting this! i needed something like this.


----------



## Celly (Jun 27, 2008)

No problem!


----------



## Renee (Jun 28, 2008)

I have taken 3 makeup classes at Cerritos and the teacher is fantastic! I was hoping to take her latest class thinking it was a new one but I see that she just changed the name.They are worth every cent!


----------



## Celly (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback on Cerritos. I am hoping to get in the class that starts on the 15th of next month. I am number 3 on the waiting list so I am praying some more people will drop out.


----------



## Mac Slut (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm planning on taking a course at TNT Agency in Chino Hills. The course is $2000 and it's a 40 hour class. They had a promotion in May, so if you signed up in may your kit was ioncluded. I know one other person that has attended this school. Has anyone else heard of this school??

The website is Welcome to TNT Agency!


----------



## crissy22 (Jul 7, 2008)

Good thread!!

I took one at 

Los Angeles Community College
It was okay

MAKE-UP ARTISTRY
An introduction to make-up application for the aspiring professional or just for fun! Among the topics to be presented: color analysis and foundations, skin types/skin shades, framing the face, lips, and how to purchase beauty supplies for a fraction of retail prices. *All are welcome !!!*

SubEvent:
Vicki Damante
Fee: $50
#86004A
3 Mondays


6:00-9:00 p.m.


*July 14-28*



THere is another one at EAST LOS ANGELES COLLEGE (ELAC) that is much better, I cant find the info online...? I'll post it as soon as I do..


----------



## Celly (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crissy22* 

 
_Good thread!!

I took one at 

Los Angeles Community College
It was okay

MAKE-UP ARTISTRY
An introduction to make-up application for the aspiring professional or just for fun! Among the topics to be presented: color analysis and foundations, skin types/skin shades, framing the face, lips, and how to purchase beauty supplies for a fraction of retail prices. *All are welcome !!!*

SubEvent:
Vicki Damante
Fee: $50
#86004A
3 Mondays


6:00-9:00 p.m.


*July 14-28*



THere is another one at EAST LOS ANGELES COLLEGE (ELAC) that is much better, I cant find the info online...? I'll post it as soon as I do.._

 
If I dont get into the class at cerritos then I will deffinately try the one at LACC its so cheap you would be stupid to pass on only $50


----------



## Celly (Jul 8, 2008)

*Essential Makeup Seminar - 6-hr class* Learn how to apply makeup that flatters both your skin type and personality. Create a stunning look, from a natural glow to evening glamour. Seminars are conducted by professional working makeup artists who set the beauty standards for Hollywood’s exciting film-and-television industry. Make sure that your makeup always reflects the beauty of the real you - let us show you how! This program is designed for women who wish to perform makeup application on themselves.
*Next available start date:*

 Thursday, July 10, 2008, 6:30-9:30 p.m.
The seminar is held on two consecutive Thursdays.
 Please bring your own makeup supplies.

This week we focus on Beauty Makeup - Natural look.
The topic for the following week is Evening Glamour.
The tuition for this six-hour series is $270.
RSVP required. Only very few spaces are left.

Feel free to visit us at: Home | Steinlein Productionsor call us at: 323 934 6280.


----------



## Celly (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crissy22* 

 
_Good thread!!

I took one at 

Los Angeles Community College
It was okay

MAKE-UP ARTISTRY
An introduction to make-up application for the aspiring professional or just for fun! Among the topics to be presented: color analysis and foundations, skin types/skin shades, framing the face, lips, and how to purchase beauty supplies for a fraction of retail prices. *All are welcome !!!*

SubEvent:
Vicki Damante
Fee: $50
#86004A
3 Mondays


6:00-9:00 p.m.


*July 14-28*



THere is another one at EAST LOS ANGELES COLLEGE (ELAC) that is much better, I cant find the info online...? I'll post it as soon as I do.._

 

Hey Crissy,
I signed up I am excited! The class starts tomorrow night. Thanks again for posting the info. I will let you guys know how it goes.


----------

